# PG Medical Exams



## Rajesh Saagar

What are the use of online sources in providing coaching for PG medical exams?


----------



## PG_aspirant

Online medical coaching is best for interns who are unable to join regular coaching due to their busy schedule. There are many PG medical entrance exam preparation online coaching portals are available which not only save your time and energy but also help you to track your performance. You can study with these coaching anywhere anytime as per your own convenience. MyPGMEE offers a big database which provides a lots of questions with there answers and mock test papers to check your preparation status so that you can focus on your weak subjects.


----------



## shanelowney

Now days most of the students prefer online coaching classes for medical exam preparation. That is good but you also need regular classes for good grades.


----------

